# Pouch Modification



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

In the first picture you can see the band is puckered because the is more band than hole. I took a scalpel and cut the corners out of the hole in pouch so I have a square edge. I also cut a sliver of the end of the pouch so I have a straight edge there also. I have shot tis pouch for the last twenty or so days and you can see in the last picture how well it looks. It stays perfectly square with the pouch. And the band doesn't pucker. Has anybody else tried this and what kind of results did you get.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

no but its a good idea


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

do you know if you can buy a D shaped hole punch??
Kip


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.carolinastamp.com/holepunch.htm
I don't know if these will cut leather or not but there are a couple of shapes that would work if they are lined up in the right direction.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Roger, how many shots on average do you think you are getting on a set of bands? Flatband


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I like it Roger. I've been using the same 'roo pouch from Ray for the last month or so (1000s of shots)... liked how it feels so much I bought 10 more for my own personal use, but I'm still using the first one... so I think I'll take one of the "spares" and check it out on one.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am paying attention to all you are saying as I am looking forward to what pouch dimensions of each feature to incorporate next if worthy.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Flatband said:


> Roger, how many shots on average do you think you are getting on a set of bands? Flatband


Gary I don't know. I didn't count but it seemed like the last set lasted a long time. I have to put a new set on maybe I can keep a count this time.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> I like it Roger. I've been using the same 'roo pouch from Ray for the last month or so (1000s of shots)... liked how it feels so much I bought 10 more for my own personal use, but I'm still using the first one... so I think I'll take one of the "spares" and check it out on one.


Yes i know they last forever. When I shoot over the top I fold my bands in half this makes the bands flat from the pouch to the sling. I just had to much rubber for the small hole and wanted to square it up. I think one of the side effects is longer band life because the band is pulling more uniform across its surface. I guess I will have to count my shots.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Would it be wise to punch 3 small holes in the shape of a triangle, and trim out the excess with a #11 exacto knife?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Rayshot said:


> I am paying attention to all you are saying as I am looking forward to what pouch dimensions of each feature to incorporate next if worthy.


I am not sure if it is worth the extra effort or not. First impression is positive so I guess we will just have to do more shooting and get a consensis.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

AZ shooter said:


> Would it be wise to punch 3 small holes in the shape of a triangle, and trim out the excess with a #11 exacto knife?


You could do that or even cut the pouch hole in a triangle if you can get it layed out right. A 3/16 triangle punch might be the ticket.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Useful tip!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I was wondering how you were doing life wise with the band sets Roger using the rubber tube for an attachment to the pouch rather then string or other material. Years ago there was a Slingshot produced by the Lohman Game Call company. It was made for Ash ( sort of a Wham-o knockoff) it used the same style attachment. I remember getting a long life from the Gum band set that was on there. I tried thin school bands as an attachment( A La Rufus) but I always go back to soft cotton string.That rubber tube method is a very clean style attachment-I like that. Flatband


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Flatband said:


> I was wondering how you were doing life wise with the band sets Roger using the rubber tube for an attachment to the pouch rather then string or other material. Years ago there was a Slingshot produced by the Lohman Game Call company. It was made for Ash ( sort of a Wham-o knockoff) it used the same style attachment. I remember getting a long life from the Gum band set that was on there. I tried thin school bands as an attachment( A La Rufus) but I always go back to soft cotton string.That rubber tube method is a very clean style attachment-I like that. Flatband


Gary, I have been using the 1/8 latex tube I got from Tex. I have been having real good luck with it. It doesn't pinch on the bands like the chinese tube and it holds fine. I have been sending it out on my slingshots and I have only got one guy tell me that one tube slipped of. It is a lot simpler for me to use the tube as apposed to tying but then I don't tie on the fork either. I like to keep things simple.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Roger,

How about a video showing how you fasten the bands at the pouch using the short tubes? I'm guessing that you use a surgical clamp or something similar.

Many thanks,
Northerner


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is the video using the 1745 tubes. I fold them so I have three layers if I am setting up a vertical slot TTF slingshot. Fold a third of the width of the band down and a third up.This keeps the bands vertical all the way to the pouch. If I set up an OTT setup I fold the bands in half this insures the bands are flat to the pouch with no twist. I have started using the 1/8 inch latex because it holds just as good but with out the pinch of smaller tubes.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14370-attaching-flat-bands-to-pouch-with-1745-tubes-video/


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Great video Roger. Many thanks!

Northerner


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I found your experiences with the D shaped pouch hole to be quite interesting. I would have thought it would be more prone to tear at the sharp corners, but you do not seem to have been troubled with that. I must say that I like the idea of punching small holes in a triangle shape first so that the corners will still have some contour. Thanks for your report ... always something else to learn.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> I found your experiences with the D shaped pouch hole to be quite interesting. I would have thought it would be more prone to tear at the sharp corners, but you do not seem to have been troubled with that. I must say that I like the idea of punching small holes in a triangle shape first so that the corners will still have some contour. Thanks for your report ... always something else to learn.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I did have one that started to tear in the corner but it is still holding. You are right about a radius and leather. I am on the look out for an oval shape punch. I can find one that is 1/4 inch but hoping i can find one a little smaller if not I am going with the 1/4 oval. In the mean time I punch small holes and cut the center with the scalple. The main point is to get a straight edge to pull against to make the band as uniform as possible. I just had my first band tear after starting to use this method. The curious thing is the band started to tear on the top where the fold is. I always get tears on the edges this is the first time I have got a tear on the top. It is to early in the testing to draw conclusions but it looks like the straight edge is pulling the band in a much more uniform fashion. I know it keeps the bands inline with the pouch better.
Roger


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The "D" cut makes a ton of sense Roger. You ever take the worn bands off a pouch to use again and notice the shape of the pouch? It is in the shape of a "D". Less stress on the band and like you said pulling uniformly versus a round hole pouch. Good pick-up Bud! I always said for a supposedly simple forked stick with rubber bands on it used to propel projectiles,there is an amazing amount of things to learn! I'm always learning something new! Thanks Roger







Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Flatband made the same point I was going to about old pouches having D-shaped holes.
Interesting stuff!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Flatband: ".......for a supposedly simple forked stick with rubber bands on it used to propel projectiles,there is an amazing amount of things to learn!"

No doubt.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

M_J said:


> Flatband made the same point I was going to about old pouches having D-shaped holes.
> Interesting stuff!


Humm, that might explain why it seems like new bands on old pouches seem to last longer than the original bands! Nothing scientific mind you, just an observation.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

good idea I will try this myself some time


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Band is flat and Hole is round. No Harmony there. Flat band? flat hole? Doing that from now on.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Very interesting undead, I can't believe I missed this. I always noticed the bunching up of rubber, but just took it for the hole not being big enough... I, like few have stated, prefer my older pouches over fresh ones. I always seemed to get "better" results on my second set of bands on a pouch. I never linked it to the shape of the hole.

How about a "slit"? Sort of like button holes in a shirt.

Great observation Rog... Even if I never get around to making the changes, it's still great info for the progression of this hobby/sport.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is what my one of my hand formed well shot, stressed, and stretched pouch looks like after use. We tried a flat hole and found that it puts too much stress at the corners and tends to tear there. You can make a D shaped hole by folding the leather around a tooth pick and glueing it, but I don't care for it as the band tends to slide to one side and you have glueing problems. Sorry about the bad picture of this, but I did not have any thin goat skin or a proper slotted punch, so I just tried to show what i was talking about. -- Tex


----------

